# Guinea pigs sore backside? Help please.



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi for about 2 months one of my pigs has has a sore bum. It looks like he's been rubbing it on the hutch and has lost some hair and it lookes a bit raw. I had a guinea pig as a kid and it had a similar problem except it got very bad and the vet had to treat it and sqeeze poison out every week until it healed. Is it a common problem? What causes it? If it gets worse I'll take him to the vet but it seems to be the same each week. I'm concerned when he is out in his run a fly may lay eggs into him. Thanks for your help!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

bath him and then pop on some oils on go to a pet shop they will be able to tell you what oils it is and this will clear it up.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I agree, bathe it (warm salt water will help, until you find some oils etc) I've never had this problem with my Guineas. Maybe he has mites and just itches that much it causes infection?? I'm not sure - if it gets worse, I'd take him to the vets to be on the safe side. 
Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

There is a website here that might have something to help your guinea pig - if you contact them they may suggest something.

Gorgeous Guineas - Lotions, Gels, Creams


----------



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks! I've contacted that site. Can they get worms? Sometimes he tummy seems a bit bloated. I don't think it's mites as I cant see anything and his mate is in great health!


----------

